# home theater help



## KyleP (Jan 26, 2010)

:help: I am looking to spend about 800 to start my home theater system. I would like to get a reciever and a couple tower speakers or something. My room is very small like 12x12 so I dont need alot to fill the room. I have been looking at the onkyo tx-sr607 and maybe the klipsch kf2. What do you guys think about buying used from like ebay or something. Also tell me what you guys thing of my choices right or wrong.
Thanks, Kyle


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Kyle, Have a look here as we have it all priced out already in what we think are some good options in several price ranges.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree with Tony about checking out his Recommended Systems thread. The TX-SR607 is a fine choice, but I do wish that it had preamp outputs. It certainly is a stellar value and tough to beat in its price range.

Just as a quick recommendation, I would go with a refurbished TX-SR706: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
Available for 429 (MSRP 899) and offers THX Certification and preamp outputs.

For Speakers, I would go with PSB Image T45 cosmetic B-Stock for 479 (MSRP 749):https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
The Speakers are about half the way down on the main page. Awesome value at MSRP, amazing deal at 479.
Here is a review:http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm

I realize this is 100 Dollars more than your budget, but would offer much higher performance and huge cost savings. In addition, you would have Floorstanding Speakers rather than bookshelves. Excellent Speakers as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KyleP (Jan 26, 2010)

At $490.00 would the tx-sr805 refurb be a better deal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Absolutely, the 805 is still today one of Onkyos best receivers ever made. It was manufacturered in Japan and has a huge power supply and high end DACs if you can snag one go for it as they are hard to find.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Exactly. I have not seen a TX-SR805 offered for sale in over a year. If you can find one, I would jump on it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

